# Fun little calling card: new album of early 3D | Post-Chiptunes | 1990s/2000s-style VGM loops!



## Kent (Jan 3, 2020)

*New FREE (CC-BY) album of Early 3D/Post-Chiptunes/1990s-2000s VGM loops!*












*Find it on Bandcamp here: 
*​
---
Low-Poly Loops · Volume One: Rowdy Romplers is the first album in a planned series of albums featuring FREE video game music loops. These LOOPS are all made using the same hardware synthesizers used to create the soundtracks to games made for early 3D gaming systems like the PlayStation (1994), the Saturn (1995), the Nintendo 64 (1996), the Dreamcast (1998), the PlayStation 2 (2000), the GameCube (2001), and even the Wii (2006).

Whether your game is a COLLECTATHON, a SHMUP, a JRPG, a KART RACER, a PUZZLE-ADVENTURE, a TACTICAL RPG, a NARRATIVE ADVENTURE, a PLATFORMER, or otherwise; if you've got a LOW POLYGON COUNT, a LIMITED DRAW DISTANCE, or a CARTOONISH ANTHROPOMORPHIC PROTAGONIST (who may or may not have a COMPLEMENTARY COMPANION); if you're hoping for HISTORICAL ACCURACY or JUST THE RIGHT VIBE, these tracks are for you!

The 28 loops on Rowdy Romplers range in length from 0:07 to 0:19 and are released under the Creative Commons CC-BY license, which means anyone is free to exploit them in any way for any reason as long as Kent Kercher, the composer, is given commensurate attribution in the credits section of the work. Furthermore, if any loop or loops in this collection are used, or if you wish to have a custom music score based on or similar to these loops, please notify the composer via the contact form on his website kentkercher.com.


----------



## Henu (Jan 5, 2020)

You've _really_ done your homework here.  Excellent stuff!!!!


----------



## Kent (Feb 21, 2020)

Henu said:


> You've _really_ done your homework here.  Excellent stuff!!!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kent (Feb 21, 2020)

Volume 2 is now out!





__





It is my 30th birthday today 👴🏻 What does that mean? Another new free album of early 3D | Post-Chiptunes | 1990s/2000s-style VGM loops!!


Find it on Bandcamp here:  - - - - -




vi-control.net


----------



## jmars (Jul 6, 2020)

Wow, these are great! I've been on the hunt for some of the synths used in my favorite Dreamcast and Gamecube games. Curious if you'd share some of the synths/romplers that you used for your album?


----------



## Kent (Jul 6, 2020)

jmars said:


> Wow, these are great! I've been on the hunt for some of the synths used in my favorite Dreamcast and Gamecube games. Curious if you'd share some of the synths/romplers that you used for your album?


Glad you like them!

Mostly using:

E-mu Proteus/1 Plus Orchestral (1989)
Korg Wavestation SR (1992) with Synth expansion cards
Roland JV-1080 (1994) with Orchestral, Orchestral 2/Celtic, and World expansion cards
Roland SC-88 Pro (1996)

All of these were definitely still in use for the Dreamcast. By the time of Gamecube, many composers also still used these, but favored the Korg Trinity and Triton, Yamaha Motif, and Roland XV-5080 and Fantom lines—not to mention the E-mu Proteus 2000 and its comrades. You'll also see more Roland and AKAI sample CDs.


----------



## jmars (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks! That's all super helpful info. Looks like I'll be spending the rest of the day on eBay... 

I just came across a soundfont file from The Legend of Zelda: OOT, and what a gem that is


----------



## Kent (Jul 6, 2020)

jmars said:


> Thanks! That's all super helpful info. Looks like I'll be spending the rest of the day on eBay...
> 
> I just came across a soundfont file from The Legend of Zelda: OOT, and what a gem that is


Happy to help! Don't forget that you will need to have a way to send MIDI out and receive audio (analog or, sometimes, digital) in—it requires a certain "level" of audio interface.


----------



## Kent (Jul 6, 2020)

Rob said:


> I should probably not say it, because you've done an outstanding work, but I couldn't help noticing a nasty clash at 00:13 of "Sunset Aquatic" between the Ab in the bass and the A natural in the melody...  was that intentional?


I wouldn't call it "nasty," but there is a clash! The A-natural preserves the falling m2 interval on the repetition, which was more important than forcing it into the "correct" chord. (Having an A-flat there makes the whole thing trite and toothless—try it out!)


----------

